# Dose Espresso has moved to bigger premises



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

When you next step into Dose you'd be forgiven for thinking you were in the wrong place.

There's so much more space and some funky new architecture, but still a familiar red FB80 coffee machine and your favourite barista is still likely to pull your shot (or brew you a great filter coffee)

James threw open the doors last night to welcome a number of London's coffee community to view the new cafe and it drew ooh's and aah's from all who attended

Still on Long Lane (next door to the old shop) and in prime position for the new Crossrail station which is under construction, you'll now be able to take a seat and enjoy a drink at a table.

There's a sneak preview here but I urge you to visit and check out the changes for yourself

Nearest station (currently) : Barbican


----------

